# How do you filter and purify dirty water?



## joenapier (May 27, 2010)

Hi people,

I'm trying to find out how to make rainwater etc drinkable. Assuming my water supply was cut off, and I hadn't stocked up on bottled water, my only other option would be to collect rainwater and/or freshwater from streams, the river etc...

But of course you can't drink water from these sources because of all the pollution, bacteria, faeces etc in it. So it would have to be filtered first and then purified. Does anybody know how you would do this without buying an expensive machine?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Look at this post
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/safe-drinking-water-12841/
Or do a search for water filter


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Do a goolge search for "Biosand filter". It's pretty interesting.

I think if you had these things:

Bleach 
Charcoal
Sand
Barrels
Ceramic candle filters

You can filter and make safe just about any source of water.

Read through these threads, also:
http://readynutrition.com/resources...ium-hypochlorite-to-disinfect-water_19062010/
http://www.survival-preps.com/index.php?topic=264.0
http://www.oasisdesign.net/water/treatment/slowsandfilter.htm
http://www.shared-source-initiative.com/biosand_filter/biosand.html
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/alternative-chlorine-bleach-2444/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/inexpensive-water-purification-1320/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/build-water-filter-56/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/survival-water-6005/
http://safewater.supportportal.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=23015
http://www.epa.gov/ogwdw/faq/emerg.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You need to consider your source of water carefully. You can filter out a lot of things but if there are hazardous chemicals in the water it could be almost impossible to make the water safe. It could have pesticide, fertilizer, or fuel contamination, for example. You just need to bear in mind that just because you made the water clear doesn't necessarily mean it's now safe.


----------

